# Amplificador de 100 watt con su ecualizador



## yurieski (Feb 10, 2008)

Aqui les va el amplificador de 100 vatios con su ecualizador y todo.


----------



## guillemp924 (Dic 16, 2008)

Amigo estube checando el archivo y me atrae la idea de probar con 100 watts, pero lo probaste? funciona, Que tal el sonido, Que tal la fidelidad del equipo.


----------



## lalex (Dic 16, 2008)

lo veo demasiado sencillo! jeejjee



andara?


comparalo con este.. fijate si le podes agregar la primera etapa preamplificadora a tu amplificador,, osea los 2 BC548 en espejo,,


 ai te lo paso


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2008)

Yurieski, ese amplificador no va a trabajar demasiado cómodo a +-44V, porque los 2N3055 soportan 70V de colector a emisor. Es MUY probable que trabajen con los 88V, pero estarán al límite. Te recomendaría bajar la tensión a +-35V.
Por otro lado, se me hace muy parecido a un diseño de Rod Elliott: 

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project3a.htm

Pero con la salida cambiada de una Sziklai a una Cuasi Complementaria.

Si te fijás, hasta los valores de la potencia que tenés coinciden con la versión de +-35V de ese amplificador. Eso sí: Tené MUY en mente el agregar los capacitores que hay entre las bases y los colectores de Q4 y Q6 en el diseño de Elliott a tu diagrama. Si no los ponés, tu amplificador va a oscilar y vas a quemar transistores sistemáticamente. Como consejo, tomá las diferencias que tengas con el de Elliot y cambialas para que quede igual (podés mantener tu etapa de salida) y andará seguro.

Saludos


----------



## guillemp924 (Dic 19, 2008)

Amigo muchas gracias. Inicio desde ahora mismo a comprar componentes. A pesar de que arme uno de 60 la idea de uno de 100 seria genial. Te agradesco de corazon los datos del amplificador. Ademas pues lo necesito con etapa pre para una guitarra electrica. Muchas gracias.


----------



## luc (Feb 18, 2009)

buenas gente les hago esta pregunta en ves de + - 44 volt que pasa si lo alimento con + - 50
espero respuesta saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2009)

luc dijo:
			
		

> buenas gente les hago esta pregunta en ves de + - 44 volt que pasa si lo alimento con + - 50
> espero respuesta saludos !


De eso se hablo aquí: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/157137/


----------

